# GTA San Andreas for PC freeze. HELP!



## princeofqin (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi so I bought San Andreas and put some new cars into the game(Audi S4, MB E500) Before the game used to run fine but now it freezes from time to time and the only way to unfreeze is to hit the restart button. Im using windows XP. Btw there is no one place or time, it freezes randomly. Oh and it always freezes in game, never when it is loading or when the game starts.

Any help will be appreciated

Ty


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

List hardware specs, including power supply wattage and brand.
What are temps like....


----------

